# Dry store or sell



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

I bought my white R35 in May 2009. Maybe the first VIN number into the Uk. Has 85,000 on the clock and correctly cared for by Litchfield and kaiser. Has been in dry storage for 4 years . Opinions please if it worth continuing to pay the dry storage and car management fees or should I sell .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Service history exists for the dry storage years right ?

depends If you a) need the cash b) want to enjoy it etc

storage isn’t cheap and 85k miles is high

If was me , I’d sell it


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd sell (mileage too high to justify storage, plenty of much lower mileage examples around and unlikely to appreciate at the moment thus burning up storage fees).

My rule for my own caes in storage are a) I like it regardless, can't bear to part with it, even if it doesnt make economic sense or b) unique, best example, will be worth something if came to market and therefore does make economic sense to store.

I guess you might be in scenario a) in which case it can be really tricky if you go with your heart and not your head. If you have a better use for the cash sell the car, if not it will burn money.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much per month is the storage?


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Mileage is high and you haven't used it year around in 4 years. I choose option 3; take it out of storage and use it as much as possible across all seasons.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

4 years if no service is going to really hurt your resale even it’s just been stood about 

servicing isn’t expensive so I really hope you did that


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Another question: Is it oem?
If not I'd sell now... jmho...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Previous posts say you headed abroad so guess you back

if it were me I’d service it, inc tyres & sell it unless you love it that much but I think you bought it new from Marshall’s


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

I guess opinions pretty clear. Sell…….storage is around £120 a month and servicing has just been oil change. I. %hunk it’s worth around £35k unless anyone has a diffeent view, thanks for the opinions


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think your value of the car is correct and I think it’s sellable with those miles. Any more miles and I think the market starts thinning quickly. If you wanted to keep owning one for any reason then I would buy a much lower mileage one as long term,I think it’s value would be much better than a mid to high mileage car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So essentially no servicing to the book standards ? Just oil ? I think you going to struggle with 35k tbh if that’s the case


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s worth £30k in bits worse case scenario


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Bud, i'd like to buy your GTR. Message me on 07731304953

DaveW


----------

